# GRAN FONDO NEW YORK 2012 Registration now open



## vipergts

I missed it this year which was the inaugural year but i just signed up for next year. 

Gran Fondo New York


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Very interesting!


----------



## vipergts

Yup a high buy in but both my GF and I are registered


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Great! Should have the funds by next 2 weeks......


----------



## NJBiker72

Steep price. But I am looking for a good early season ride and I hear its a good one. 

Does anyone know if it's on Mother's Day again next year. Definitely kills it for me if it is.


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> Steep price.


No kidding. Approximately $2 per mile. Too rich for me.


----------



## vipergts

NYC_CAAD said:


> Great! Should have the funds by next 2 weeks......


Awesome!!!


----------



## vipergts

NJBiker72 said:


> Steep price. But I am looking for a good early season ride and I hear its a good one.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's on Mother's Day again next year. Definitely kills it for me if it is.


You having nothing to worry about. Mothers day is May 13, 2012 and the Fondo is on May 20, 2012.

From what I heard it was an excellent event put on this year.


----------



## vipergts

AlanE said:


> No kidding. Approximately $2 per mile. Too rich for me.


You also factor in that you get a Jersey included, training rides by the event organizers, excellent post race food, Swag bag, raffles, loaded rest stops, timed event with 4 timed climbs etc Not saying you can't get all of this stuff on your own but your getting bang for buck.


----------



## RkFast

vipergts said:


> You also factor in that you get a Jersey included, training rides by the event organizers, excellent post race food, Swag bag, raffles, loaded rest stops, timed event with 4 timed climbs etc Not saying you can't get all of this stuff on your own but your getting bang for buck.


Skip all the garbage and just give me the ride, road markings and some rest stops.

Seems to be the trend these days....load up the rides with "goodies" and charge a ton to participate.


----------



## climbingcue

RkFast said:


> Skip all the garbage and just give me the ride, road markings and some rest stops.
> 
> Seems to be the trend these days....load up the rides with "goodies" and charge a ton to participate.


My thought as well, that is why I don't do any of the events like this. Too much cash...


----------



## RkFast

climbingcue said:


> My thought as well, that is why I don't do any of the events like this. Too much cash...


Dont get me wrong, Ive heard great things about this ride. Just seems like there is a lot of fluff. 

The worse case are the big charity rides, though. MS Bike Tour, which Im doing, is notorious for this. I say skip the ballons, the medals, the music, the tons of collateral they pass out and just let me ride. Give all the extra money to the cause, itself!


----------



## GFNY

Hello everyone, first post here. Thanks for all your support and kind words! I'd like to take the opportunity to explain the cost side.



RkFast said:


> Dont get me wrong, Ive heard great things about this ride. Just seems like there is a lot of fluff.


The "fluff", as you call it, makes only a small fraction of our costs (economy of scale). It's the road closures and police support that result in the current entry fee. Closing George Washington Bridge and Bear Mountain alone for those few hours costs $100,000. And that's just a fraction of the total costs. This is not a ride in open traffic with a cue sheet.

Hence, the least we can do for you is to give you as much bang for the buck as possible. For some it may be "fluff" but for most riders it's appreciated goodies. I usually recommend to sell the jersey, wallet, bag etc. on ebay if you don't need it (we've seen only one jersey on ebay and it sold for $90 if I recall correctly) to get some money back from your entry fee.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Thanks much,

Uli of GFNY


----------



## vipergts

Thanks for the clarification Uli!


----------



## RkFast

GFNY said:


> Hello everyone, first post here. Thanks for all your support and kind words! I'd like to take the opportunity to explain the cost side.
> 
> 
> 
> The "fluff", as you call it, makes only a small fraction of our costs (economy of scale). It's the road closures and police support that result in the current entry fee. Closing George Washington Bridge and Bear Mountain alone for those few hours costs $100,000. And that's just a fraction of the total costs. This is not a ride in open traffic with a cue sheet.
> 
> Hence, the least we can do for you is to give you as much bang for the buck as possible. For some it may be "fluff" but for most riders it's appreciated goodies. I usually recommend to sell the jersey, wallet, bag etc. on ebay if you don't need it (we've seen only one jersey on ebay and it sold for $90 if I recall correctly) to get some money back from your entry fee.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Uli of GFNY


The only other ride like yours I can judge by is the Five Boro. They added all kinds of crap like bands at the rest stops, signage and a fireworks machine. Silly. Total fluff. PLus, they capped the ride AND jacked the price from $40 to $75 in a few short years, despite adding not one, but TWO additional corporate sponsors. The other one is out on the Island and its $100, open to traffic, but hey...you get free beer at the end. That justifies the cost! (sarcasm). So this is where my theories on how the pseudo "for profit" rides work. Yeah, your insurance is expensive, but jerseys, bike tags, plates, on and on...you call it goodies, I call it fluff. Sure, it adds to the event, but its hardly necessary stuff.


----------



## stoked

Why is the GF of Philly 1/2 the price of GFNY with similar road closures and a free jersey?As a local rider I already have done a similar GFNY route 5 times for free this year. But I have to give some credit since it is already being hyped up and talked about 8 months before the ride. Those registered or looking forward to ride, have a good ride and wish you a dry sunny day. my 2 cents.


----------



## NJBiker72

stoked said:


> Why is the GF of Philly 1/2 the price of GFNY with similar road closures and a free jersey?As a local rider I already have done a similar GFNY route 5 times for free this year. But I have to give some credit since it is already being hyped up and talked about 8 months before the ride. Those registered or looking forward to ride, have a good ride and wish you a dry sunny day. my 2 cents.


Everything in NY costs twice what it does in Philly. I don't think the GF Philly closed the Ben either. Tour de Shore does but very briefly.


----------



## vipergts

Have to agree with NJBiker the scales of economy are much different. So what might seem like a high price in other parts if the country might translate to NY as about right. I doubt you would see a gran fondo close to 200 dollars in the middle of the US.


----------



## GonRidin

I rode the GFNY 2011, and had a great time. The rest stops were stocked better than I would have ever thought they would be. The sag support from Mavic was great, they followed the race all day long with spare bikes and wheels. There were cops at every intersection stopping traffic so that you didn't need to stop all day long. There were photographers all over the place, I got about 40 great shots of myself from the event (for a great price too). Even the training rides leading up to the event were great. Uli put together a great day, can't wait for next year!


----------



## artie159

I just registered. I am going to ride this to raise money for the local Cancer Coalition that helped my wife out.
She lost her battle in June so this will be really sweet when I cross the finish line. My daughter is already on board to help me train.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

I'm in.. Should have the funds by the 3rd week of October


----------



## vipergts

Sorry to hear that Artie  Great cause to ride for  Im registered for the non competitive since im riding with my GF in it.  The following year i will shoot for the competitive solo.

Nice NYC CAAD!!!


----------



## artie159

I will be driving in, where can I park the car ?


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Great spot would be on the NYC side. Near the GWB, 183rd, 182nd, 181st 178th,177th, 176, 175th Street (s) Fort Washington Ave. (NOT 179th) side street.




artie159 said:


> I will be driving in, where can I park the car ?


----------



## fortisi876

Stupid question warning,  

I'm new here and just bought a bike this past w/e, havent even turned the wheel yet cuz I'm waiting on my riding gear ie....pedals, etc... My question, how many miles would you recommend a newbie get accustomed to before attempting an event such as this one?


----------



## robdamanii

RkFast said:


> The only other ride like yours I can judge by is the Five Boro. They added all kinds of crap like bands at the rest stops, signage and a fireworks machine. Silly. Total fluff. PLus, they capped the ride AND jacked the price from $40 to $75 in a few short years, despite adding not one, but TWO additional corporate sponsors. The other one is out on the Island and its $100, open to traffic, but hey...you get free beer at the end. That justifies the cost! (sarcasm). So this is where my theories on how the pseudo "for profit" rides work. Yeah, your insurance is expensive, but jerseys, bike tags, plates, on and on...you call it goodies, I call it fluff. Sure, it adds to the event, but its hardly necessary stuff.


So maybe you should fight traffic on the GW instead?

Don't think for a moment that the NYPD doesn't get paid for their time, that the NYSP doesn't get paid for their time, and that a lot of the costs involved aren't administrative vs "fluff."


----------



## artie159

Get lots of miles under your wheels, train in an area with hills, ride as hard as you can. The hills will suck the energy out of your legs, the trick is to have a fast recovery.
I am training with a friend of mine at night , riding the hills on the North Shore of Long Island.
We ride for as long as we can as hard as we can. I am sure there are better ways but I want to have a decent finish and have somethng left at the end.


----------



## d-town-3-

While were on the subject of Fondo's any word on the NJ registration for 2012?


----------



## robdamanii

d-town-3- said:


> While were on the subject of Fondo's any word on the NJ registration for 2012?


Probably sometime in February. We got an email with a code in it for next year's reg as we were unable to attend this year. I thought it said February, but I only glanced at it before archiving it.


----------



## d-town-3-

robdamanii said:


> Probably sometime in February. We got an email with a code in it for next year's reg as we were unable to attend this year. I thought it said February, but I only glanced at it before archiving it.


:thumbsup:

dt3


----------



## mikeyc38

I will be coming from Toronto, I assume hotels will sell out fast and be expensive. Any suggestions on where to stay?


----------



## artie159

If you are driving down you can find some decent places on Long island. I really don't know of any places in Jersey to stay.


----------



## stoked

mikeyc38 said:


> I will be coming from Toronto, I assume hotels will sell out fast and be expensive. Any suggestions on where to stay?



I don't think hotels will be full capacity for this event since it is not the NYC Marathon.(about 3000 riders showed up on the 1st but it maybe more)

You could search for hotels at/near Fort Lee NJ where George Wastington Bridge(GWB) connects to NYC. Some NJ hotels I know: Sheraton in Weehawkin 20-25 min riding distance to start line. W hotel in Hoboken 30 min away and Hyatt in Jersey City 40-50 min riding distance.


----------



## NJBiker72

mikeyc38 said:


> I will be coming from Toronto, I assume hotels will sell out fast and be expensive. Any suggestions on where to stay?


New York hotels are always expensive but there are tons. 

The Nj suggestion is a good one. But depends what you are looking for. 

A quiet place to sleep the night before? Plenty of those. Choose by budget and brand. 

Something trendy? Lots of choices but I might suggest The Standard.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

I used both before. Fairlawnparamus.place.Hyatt and Hilton. Hyatt 20 minutes away from the GWB. Hilton, 1 minute from the GWB. 
Paramus Hotel - Fair Lawn Hotel | Hyatt Place

http://fairlawnparamus.place.hyatt....ionId=1&xactionid=133c9921480&hotelCode=ewrzf

Hyatt Place Fair Lawn/Paramus
41-01 Broadway (Route 208 North)
Fair Lawn, NJ 07410, USA
Phone: +1 201 475 3888 Fax: +1 201 475 3889

Maps & Directions to Hyatt Place Fair Lawn/Paramus
Maps and Directions
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Doubletree Hotel Fort Lee New Jersey - the George Washington Bridge Hotel - Fort Lee NJ Hotels

The Doubletree Fort Lee hotel at the George Washington Bridge provides upscale hotel accommodations just off I-95, where the majestic GWB spans the Hudson River from the historic New Jersey Borough of Fort Lee. A modern hotel strategically located at the gateway to New York City, the Doubletree offers scheduled shuttle service to Midtown Manhattan for our registered hotel guests at a nominal fee




mikeyc38 said:


> I will be coming from Toronto, I assume hotels will sell out fast and be expensive. Any suggestions on where to stay?


----------



## MojoHamuki

I did this ride last year and it was EPIC. I do alot of centuries both as events and just rides on my own. Not many chances you get to have closed to police monitored intersections. It felt like a pro stage. Great support - like none other I've seen and if your bike stopped working the Mavic car would pull up along side - check you out and if need be swap your bike out. 

Look at the cost this way - the Jersey is $110 and is well worth it - its a nice quality Jersey. The Montauk century which is basically a train ticket, some rest stops (which are nicely stocked but on a route that has a TON of self supported stops) and a cue sheet is like $80-100 alone and her you get so much more. 

I highly recommend it. I was hesitant last year and finally almost at the last minute decided to do it and I am so glad I did.


----------



## vipergts

Nice info Mojo! I just went on the first training ride yesterday. Very well done. And if the weather is terrible they offer spin classes as well! The more i find out about what is included the more that entry fee looks like a bargain compared to other rides.


----------



## MojoHamuki

No problem. When it comes to events i am cheap because it feel i can ride the route self supported. Grand Fondo ny is one event is have no price complaints about 

The only downside was last year the ride ended in NJ but the after party was back in Midtown with no provided transportation. However this year it will be at the finish line. 

Last year's route had alot of climbing even outside the four timed climbs.


----------



## jkmacman

mikeyc38 said:


> I will be coming from Toronto, I assume hotels will sell out fast and be expensive. Any suggestions on where to stay?


i recomend holiday in the in hasbrouck heights. it should be less then what i paid for the hilton a few years ago in toronto. many germans stay at the holiday inn here as they are known to be frugal,

getting to the topic of fondo, i am on the fence. i am unemployed and could use the money to pay medical insurance. either way the price seems to be on par with other races. look at what triathlons and other races in our area cost,

they have training rides every sunday morning, i am gonna have to think about it some more:thumbsup:


----------



## vipergts

Yup im all set for this sundays ride


----------



## Sloburu

Just registered!


----------



## jkmacman

did 2 of the 3 current listed timed climbs monday
Bike Ride Profile | 49 miles near Ramsey | Times and Records | Strava

made it onto the gf ny timed climbs page today on two of the three climbs, along with 2 other guys 
Timed Climbs » Gran Fondo New York


----------



## jkmacman

did colle formaggio again today (rode it yesterday) as well as buckberg and gate hill, i'm currently listed on the race's official timed climb page on these 3 of the 4 
moved into the # 1 spot on gate hill
Bike Ride Profile | buckberg, gate hill & colle formaggio near Stony Point | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Terex

When does registration for the Gran Fondue open? Or possibly a nice raclette???


----------

